# Damaged Gtr R35 wanted



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If any forum members have or know of a damaged Gtr for sale pls let me know.

I don’t mind what catorgory the car is.

collection by me arranged to remove any hassle, or insurance can drop it off in a secure compound which I have access too.

Referencies by other forum members can be given if required.

pls feel free to call me 07860299991


----------

